
French government builds its messenger app - maelito
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-privacy/france-builds-whatsapp-rival-due-to-surveillance-risk-idUSKBN1HN258
======
tryptophan
Why not just use something like matrix/riot.im and host your own sever?
Building the app on your own might provide some mental peace, but I don't see
what it really contributes other than just reinventing the messenger wheel.

~~~
amandine
They are forking Riot, and deploying a closed federation of Matrix servers.
That is what they mean by “it’s based on open source software”

------
bsaul
What surprises me most is that the developer is state employed. usually
development are performed by software shops or consulting companies, with
contracts ending up in hundreds of millions and having sub par quality.

That's a really good sign this might go somewhere this time.

------
xstartup
Can anyone explain what are the major differences between Tox P2P messenger
and Matrix/Riots? what are pros and cons?

------
powerslacker
xmpp/irc + otr.

how about instead of spending taxpayer money reinventing the wheel you just
train gov. employees to be tech literate?

